# Palmares vs. Vortex



## bikenow (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a 2001 Palmares with DA 9 speed which I have been riding for 5 years. Although the Palmares has been a great bike, I am thinking of upgrading to a new Vortex. The Palmares was only made for a couple of years and there are not many of them out there. I am hoping to find someone who is familiar with the Palmares and now has a Vortex and can give me an honest comparison between the 2 bikes.

Yes, I know that I can test ride a Vortex and make a comparison myself (which I will do before I make a final decision) but the closest litespeed dealer is about 2 hours away so I am hoping for some input before I take time to schedule a test ride. 

The thing I like about the Palmares is that it has a smooth and predictable ride, and it is stiff with very little (if any) flex. The bike is also very quick on acclerations and is a great climber. The bike does, however, have a very short wheelbase. The rear triangle is so tight that for my tires I have to use 20s in most brands. On certain brand tires 23s actually rub against the front der. clamp on the seat post. I think that your wheels and tires have a lot to do with the comfort of your bike and 20s are simply not as comfortable as 23s. 

My specs - I am 5'11", 175 lbs and my Palmares is a 55cm. I am 37 years old and I do not currently race but I like to ride hard and get in as many long rides as I can.

Anyone out there had a Palmares and now riding a Vortex and can compare?

Thanks.


----------

